# Needed fall break



## Gary B (Oct 15, 2001)

Hey, were taking off for a couple of days, finally making some free time, will go over to Wis. to see the grandson and celibrate his 2nd birthday. Then just take it easy and look around for a couple of days, before it gets too cold and nasty to camp up here in MN. Will be a good shake down before we head south in Dec. Happy trails GB


----------



## Old Forum Post (Oct 16, 2001)

Needed fall break

Gary,

If you get a chance snap a few pictures and post them up on our Show & Tell Page ( http://www.rvusa.com/rvtrips.asp ).  Let some of us here in Florida see what is looks like on the other side of the country.  

Have fun!
Lee Simpson
Webmaster, RVUSA.com


----------



## C Nash (Oct 16, 2001)

Needed fall break

Have a good trip Gary. Leaves should be great in that part of the country this time of year.  Hope you take the webmasters idea and do the show and tell for us with pictures.  Cain't wait until this time next year when we will be a ble to see some on the good old USA.  Never had the chance to travel  this time of year because of work.  Love the fall colors.  Tell the grandson happy birthday from Alabama for us. Take care

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Gary B (Oct 24, 2001)

Needed fall break

We are back, had a great trip, outstanding birthday party, weather was good. Sorry webmaster, I did take my camera but didn't take a picture. Did find a couple of bugs to fix before the big trip south. The vidio system didn't work as well as I would have liked, it doesn't seem to adjust to bright light as well as I would like, so its on to plan B-2. Looks like we got home just in time too, the temps been dropping all day wind is blowing 20/30 mph and we have 2+" of snow and snowing, enough to make one get on the trip planner and start searching. Happy trails all GB


----------



## C Nash (Oct 24, 2001)

Needed fall break

Hi Gary, 
Glad to hear you had a safe trip.  Did'nt bring back that g/child did you? Did you say snow!!  Don't send it this way. Expecting some bad weather here this pm.  Been hot all day and now a cold front is coming through. Great to see new members jumping on board here.  I think they will find they can ask questions here and not get bashed. Finished installing the larger tv in our rv today and it worked out fine.  Now I can open a door in the bathroom and hook up my cables if I have to.  Hmm If you have to go in the bathroom to hook up your tv. "you might be a redneck"  Wishing we were camping

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Old Forum Post (Oct 26, 2001)

Needed fall break

Gary,

Don't worry about the pictures - important thing is that you arrived safely and had a good time with your family!

Have a good one!
Lee Simpson
Webmaster, RVUSA.com


----------



## Gary B (Oct 26, 2001)

Needed fall break

Hi Lee, thanks much, we did have a great time, boy this is why I really like this sight. Our taste of winter is receding slowly, but still not real warm here in MN. As to the vidio system I am back to plan B did some side by side comparisons of the new and old system and found I hadn't adjusted the monitor to optimum, brightnes & contrast and am now confident it will work good. Happy trails GB


----------



## Wes C. (Oct 29, 2001)

Needed fall break

Hello Gary --- the birthday visit with the grandson sounds great; we have 11 grandkids, would have had them first had there been a way. Too bad you folks got nailed with an early winter --- looked grim in some places on the Weather Channel. We're having our best Fall in a long time here in So. Central Texas --- fantastic weather; usually Fall is the first Saturday afternoon in November from noon until 6:00PM. Goes from 90+ to 40 overnight.

Home is New Braunfels, Texas; pretty popular "Winter Texan" destination. We full time --- saw them "Snowbirds" having so much fun we decided to join them first of this year when we hung it up and retired. We're home for part of deer season, Christmas with the grandkids (and their parents), then maybe to the coast in late Dec. or early Feb. --- it's a bit warmer there -- then who knows in the Spring. Thinking about Hwy 101 and the big trees in California maybe.

Y'all try to stay warm until Dec., and have a safe trip south. Say "howdy" if you pass this way.


Wes C.


----------



## Gary B (Oct 29, 2001)

Needed fall break

Thanks Wes C. sounds like your having a good time too. I hear you about those grandkids, if we get down your way will try to give you a shout. Most our snow is gone for now but its only for a while. Happy trails GB


----------

